# Any Early Bird Specials in Aruba?



## travelplanner70 (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of any early bird specials they would recommend?  Also, is it worth buying the Visit Aruba Card?  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think so.  Things aren't that expensive in Aruba, as we got good prices at most all of the restaurants.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 17, 2008)

Sometimes the local paper has ads for specials.  Cleo's - the little restaurant in the Alhambra Casino - has 2 for one hot dogs, steak sandwiches and something else on Sunday nights.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 17, 2008)

Also, at the airport, you can get books that have various coupons.  I got a free glass of wine everywhere I dined using the coupon books.


----------



## gretel (Sep 17, 2008)

*Chalet Suisse*

Chalet Suisse has a good early bird menu. From their website:
<<Guests visiting our restaurant from April 1st to November 30th whom prefer an early dinner, will appreciate our EARLY BIRD SPECIAL menu; a three course selection of our most popular items at a fixed price.>> 

We enjoyed our dinner there and would return.


----------



## justnosy (Sep 17, 2008)

*look in the paper*

I bought the visitaruba card when I went in Aug. Whether or not it's worth it or not depends on how you'll be using it. Of course it's worth it if you use enough of the discount/freebies. I was told by certain vendors that discounts are not stackable.  I bought the card to use at Rumba's which is one of our favorite restaurants.  I didn't use it for any of the activities since I got other discounts (like 1/2 for kids)..I found that for most of the activities the same discounts can be found elsewhere (like the coupon books or online...)

As for early birds - definitely check the paper. I know that Tango and another restaurant (next door) offers a 3 course early bird for $20 or $25. I think Laguana at the Radisson also does an early bird for their buffets (kids under 12 eat free for each paying adult!) I think Le Petit Cafe may have an early bird too (I think there was a sign outside)


----------

